# el nivel del peligro está / es alto



## annalise

Hello. I have a question regarding ser and estar. I want to say "the risk level is high" in Spanish, but I am confused which one is right: el nivel del peligro *es* alto or el nivel del peligro *está *alto. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hi,

I think it would be "está alto"

I hope this helps

A ver qué dicen los nativos

Regards


----------



## mhp

El nivel de riesgo es alto.
  El riesgo es alto.
  A mí no se me ocurre un contexto en el que se diga "el riesgo está alto".


----------



## david13

annalise said:


> hello. i have a question regarding ser and estar. i want to say "the risk level is high" in spanish, but i am confused which one is right: el nivel del peligro *es* alto or el nivel del peligro *está *alto. thank you in advance.



Why the risk level not simply the risk? Riesgo is risk; correr el riesgo is to run the risk.  Peligro is danger.  I would need more info about the nature of the risk/danger to have a better idea wheher ser or estar would be the verb of choice.


----------



## belén

In any case, "level" or not, riesgo will go with "ser"

El riesgo es alto
El nivel de riesgo es alto.
La situación es arriesgada
Etc...


----------



## Magmod

belén said:


> In any case, "level" or not, riesgo will go with "ser"
> 
> El riesgo es alto
> El nivel de riesgo es alto.
> La situación es arriesgada
> Etc...


¿Pero se dice:

el nivel es alto?


----------



## belén

Hola a los dos:

Siento no poder explicaros por qué es así, pero se dice "el nivel (de riesgo) es alto" y estoy de acuerdo con mhp en que el riesgo nunca está alto, sino que lo es. Sea o no intrínseco. 

Magmod:

Tal vez en un contexto así: "el nivel de agua de la piscina está por encima de lo que toca" sí que usas "estar"


----------



## david13

belén said:


> Hola a los dos:
> 
> Siento no poder explicaros por qué es así, pero se dice "el nivel (de riesgo) es alto" y estoy de acuerdo con mhp en que el riesgo nunca está alto, sino que lo es. Sea o no intrínseco.
> 
> Magmod:
> 
> Tal vez en un contexto así: "el nivel de agua de la piscina está por encima de lo que toca" sí que usas "estar"



Aunque no soy nativo, quizás pueda explicar el uso de ser con riesgo:  Como ya sabes, se utilice ser donde describa un  rasgo intrínseco de algo.  Distinto del nivel de agua en una piscina, el que sube y baja, un riesgo es, por razones psicológicas, algo que preferimos ver como característico determinado.  ¿Tiene sentido?


----------



## San

david13 said:


> Why the risk level not simply the risk? Riesgo is risk; correr el riesgo is to run the risk.  Peligro is danger.  I would need more info about the nature of the risk/danger to have a better idea wheher ser or estar would be the verb of choice.



Well, I don't know how it is in English, but in Spanish most of the time it's because it sounds more professional. Then it happens sometimes that reading technical papers is hell 

Cheers.


----------



## Fonti

Hello,

I'm Spanish and I think that many times it's impossible to find a reason to use ser/estar in a precious context. It's something like what happens with verbs make/do in english. In fact, between different latin languages, the usage of ser and estar is different. So, the best way -I think- is to study and remeber the most frequent cases -like english learners do with do/make-.


----------



## david13

Fonti said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Spanish and I think that many times it's impossible to find a reason to use ser/estar in a precious context. It's something like what happens with verbs make/do in english. In fact, between different latin languages, the usage of ser and estar is different. So, the best way -I think- is to study and remeber the most frequent cases -like english learners do with do/make-.



Hi Fonti: I think you mean to use ser/estar in a specific context.  No un contexto precioso sino un especifico contexto, ¿no? In any case you are entirely correct that the use of ser and estar and their homólogos (is that homologues in English??) in other Latin-derived languages is not identical.  In general, the rules for ser/estar work quite well, as long as you remember es un fiesta.  Está en el bar a la esquina. Son las dos horas. And other exceptions. 

In the final analysis, language makes no more sense than people do. 

Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## mallujulia

I can't really explain why but in that sentence I would use : el nivel de riesgo/peligro ES alto


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿No se usaría "está alto"? Porque no siempre lo está. ¿Y no se usaría "es" si siempre es así?

Muchas gracias


----------



## annalise

*hello. i am still confused about why it is "**es" and not "**está"**. but thanks for your help for letting me know the answer is "es".
*


----------



## San

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿No se usaría "está alto"? Porque no siempre lo está. ¿Y no se usaría "es" si siempre es así?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Stop racking your brains, _el nivel de riesgo está alto_ is a perfectly alright Spanish sentence, and it means what you probably think it means. If we have a given situation at a given time, then its _(nivel de) riesgo es alto, bajo o intermedio__._ But if what we have is not a situation but a scale to measure risks that we can use in different situations, then its _nivel (de riesgo) está alto, bajo, normal o lo que sea._ Just imagine if want a machine that implements this scale, and a guy checking the level from time to time.

Cheers.


----------



## Zeli

I'm interfering in this because I also don't understand fully.  If one says: *el suelo está sucio* because it´s a condition that the floor is in and not it´s intrinsic nature, then why not *el nivel de riesgo está alto* because it´s where the level is that the moment?  If you set a level in a certain place, e.g. freezing point, half-life etc., then I could understand the use of *ser.*


----------



## Magmod

Zeli said:


> I'm interfering in this because I also don't understand fully. If one says: *el suelo está sucio* because it´s a condition that the floor is in and not it´s intrinsic nature, then why not *el nivel de riesgo está alto* because it´s where the level is that the moment? If you set a level in a certain place, e.g. freezing point, half-life etc., then I could understand the use of *ser.*


 Es decir:

A veces el nivel de riesgo está alto > not it´s intrinsic nature
Siempre el nivel de riesgo es alto **


----------



## Glinwen

Y que tal "Hay un alto riesgo."


----------



## Jazzlift

mhp said:


> El nivel de riesgo es alto.
> El riesgo es alto.
> A mí no se me ocurre un contexto en el que se diga "el riesgo está alto".



Coincido plenamente.



Magmod said:


> ¿Pero se dice:
> el nivel es alto?



Cuando se trata de agua, oxígeno, polucíon..sí 



ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿No se usaría "está alto"? Porque no siempre lo está. ¿Y no se usaría "es" si siempre es así?
> 
> Muchas gracias



En mi opinión, tu defensa desde esa teoría es excelente. El problema de esta oración, reside en el texto original cuando dice "risk level". Tal vez en inglés esté bien empleada la palabra "nivel/level" para este contexto. No es el caso del español, donde sólo se utiliza "nivel" como punto de medición para sustantivos como oxígeno, agua, contaminación. Luego existe la expresión "a nivel de..." la mayoría suele emplearla para cualquier tema del que quieran hablar o para aclarar algo, lo cual no es un uso correcto. "A nivel de" sólo se debe utilizar para expresar comparaciones respecto del nivel del mar. Ejemplo de mal empleo de "a nivel": 
1) " A nivel exportaciones..." lo correcto sería por ejemplo: "En cuanto a/en lo que se refiere a/ en lo que respecta a.." 
2) " No sé como reaccionará ante esto...a nivel de que..." muy mal empleado, lo correcto es por ejemplo: "No sé como reaccionará ante esto...en el sentido que/me refiero a que.."



Glinwen said:


> Y que tal "Hay un alto riesgo."



Súper diplomática y, a mi humilde entender, muy inteligente.


----------



## la lluvia

mhp said:


> El nivel de riesgo es alto.
> El riesgo es alto.
> A mí no se me ocurre un contexto en el que se diga "el riesgo está alto".


_Hola a todos. Soy nueva.._
_No soy nativa pero creo que puedo exlicarlo.._
_Se dice el riesgo es alto porque el nivel no se cambia. Lo único que se cambia es el riesgo, pero acá estamos hablando del nivel no del riesgo.. por esta razón usamos el verbo ser.._
_¿O me equivoco?_

_Saludos .. _


----------



## Zeli

Bien, pero ¿se puede decir: *El riesgo está a un nivel alto?*


----------



## Kane

A ver si puedo ayudaros.

*SER* es un verbo «esencial»; ser *DEFINE *al sujeto, es decir, señala una característica, sea esta permanente o accidental –porque eso no importa-; ser *IDENTIFICA* sujeto y atributo

Pedro (sujeto)  es inteligente (atributo).
El nivel (sujeto) es alto (atributo). Aquí _es_ describe como es el nivel de peligro: es alto, es rojo, no es importante, es decir, nos da una característica del nivel.

*ESTAR, *es cambio, es un verbo de «estado»; señala cómo* SE ENCUENTRA, *en un momento determinado o siempre –esto no importa-, el sujeto.


Pedro *está* cansado.
El nivel de peligro _está_ alto, nos dice que el nivel de peligro *se encuentra* en un nivel alto.


----------



## Zeli

Entiendo todo lo que has dicho, pero pensaba que el nivel estaba en un estado de altura, dado que los niveles se mueven todo el tiempo.  Ahora me da cuenta de que eso no es correcto.  "Se encuentra" me parece muy bien en este contexto.  Gracias


----------



## Kane

La regla más utilizada para explicar el uso de _ser_ et _estar_ es: cualidad permanente = ser; cualidad accidental = estar. Sin embargo esta regla es básicamente falsa, porque podemos decir, por ejemplo:

_Yo siempre* estoy* enferma. _

Y aunque digo _siempre_, utiliza *estoy*, porque *estar enfermo* (distinto de *ser un enfermo*) es *estar enfermo* independientemente de que sea _siempre_ o solo _alguna_ vez. Por el contrario, se dice;

_A veces, solo a veces, somos mentirosos._

Es decir, usamos *ser* aunque señalamos que se trata de algo accidental. Por lo tanto, la tan usada regla es falsa.

Otro ejemplo:
De un turista podemos decir diferentes cosas que tratan de informarnos de «en qué consiste», es decir, *quién* *es*, *qué es*, *cómo es*:

*Es* americano, *es* alto y fuerte, *es* valiente, *es* inteligente, *es* capitán del ejercito

Ahora bien, ser capitán es algo muy «accidental» porque hoy *es* capitán; hace unos años *era* teniente, pero mañana puede *ser *mayor.

También puedo informar de *cómo se encuentra*, o sea, *cómo está:*

*Está* cansado, *está* sucio, *está* en mangas de camisa, *está *contento,* está* con las manos en los bolsillos, *está* tirado en la cama.

¡OJO! Con mucho adjetivos podemos utilizar tanto *ser *como *estar*, pero hay una diferencia de significado.
Una caso es *ser *cansado (por su carácter aburre o cansa a los demás) y otra es *estar *cansado (siempre o alguna vez).


----------



## Zeli

Lo que enseño a mis estudiantes es:  *ser - identidad, características, estar: localidad, situación, estado*


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Kane said:


> ¡OJO! Con mucho adjetivos podemos utilizar tanto *ser *como *estar*, pero hay una diferencia de significado.
> Una caso es *ser *cansado (por su carácter aburre o cansa a los demás) y otra es *estar *cansado (siempre o alguna vez).


 
Tus respuestas ha sido muy interesante y informativa 

Pero podría alguien continuar la discusión para evitar este problema sobre el debate de *ser/estar* con el uso de otras palabras como *hay*, 
> vete arriba:

*Hay* un alto riesgo
Es decir con el uso de otras palabras como *quedar, andar, tener* etc.

Pej :


No *anda* bien de salud como siempre
Ese cantante *tiene* gran popularidad
Este jersey *es/está* ancho  
 > este jersey *me queda* ancho


----------



## octoplasm

_El riesgo es alto._
Aunque en México es muy probable que también oigas _El riesgo está alto._


----------

